# UFC69: St. Pierre vs Serra Video + others :)



## Andrew Green (Apr 8, 2007)

St. Pierre vs Serra

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3PmYAqdJCengrbFYM[/dmv]


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 8, 2007)

What, no video of Diego vs Josh?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 8, 2007)

not yet...  but if I find it I will post a link.

sheesh, just no pleasing some people


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 8, 2007)

Cummo vs haynes
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/24EOCjm6Qy9TxbGhM[/dmv]


----------



## Stillelman (Apr 8, 2007)

Haynes is becomming the blood doner to the UFC.  He gives the people that just enjoy seeing the blood aspect there portion.  I do not see any reason he needs to keep getting fights in the UFC, or any top tier club.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

Serra was my sentimental favorite, but I didn't think he would beat GSP.  A great fight, unfortunately no jiu jitsu :vu:


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! Judging from past performances, I thought an easy time would be had by St. Pierre. I'm a little surprised. Congrats to Matt Serra!


----------



## rutherford (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds like Rashad Evans and Tito Ortiz were talking **** to each other during the show.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 9, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> not yet...  but if I find it I will post a link.
> 
> sheesh, just no pleasing some people



It was tongue in cheek.  The Diego/Josh match was not worth watching again


----------

